# This is a worry



## Roy (Jul 25, 2009)

Here is a link to a News Paper article that makes me wonder what sort of controls are in place at the Nurseries now!!!!

http://www.etaiwannews.com/etn/news_content.php?id=1011686&lang=eng_news


----------



## mccallen (Jul 25, 2009)

None?


----------



## Clark (Jul 25, 2009)

Do butterfly orchids morph into moth orchids as they fly over the Pacific?


----------



## mccallen (Jul 25, 2009)

When conditions are _juuuuuust_ right ;-)


----------



## Hien (Jul 25, 2009)

Roy said:


> Here is a link to a News Paper article that makes me wonder what sort of controls are in place at the Nurseries now!!!!
> 
> http://www.etaiwannews.com/etn/news_content.php?id=1011686&lang=eng_news



Do you mean what sort of controls are in place in the US & other countries?


----------



## Hien (Jul 25, 2009)

Clark Edward said:


> Do butterfly orchids morph into moth orchids as they fly over the Pacific?



I believe it is the term they use for phalaenopsis in Asia (athought I fail to see any resemble to butterfly)


----------



## Roy (Jul 25, 2009)

Hien said:


> Do you mean what sort of controls are in place in the US & other countries?



In Taiwan nurseries & in China where I believe most of the cloning and seed flasking is done. ( so I'm told )


----------



## likespaphs (Jul 25, 2009)

i've heard that a big percentage of plants coming out of there (especially harlequin phals) have viruses. this is word of mouth and may not be true...


----------



## TyroneGenade (Jul 25, 2009)

Hien said:


> Do you mean what sort of controls are in place in the US & other countries?



To get a Phyto certificate your plants have to be pathogen free. Until fairly recently it hasn't been possible to test for these viruses (because the kits weren't commercially available) but that has all changed and there are kits available commercially. The Taiwanese are just covering their bases. It would be a big disaster if their shipment of Phals was destroyed on landing in the US or EU because customs found they were virus infected...


----------



## Hien (Jul 25, 2009)

likespaphs said:


> i've heard that a big percentage of plants coming out of there (especially harlequin phals) have viruses. this is word of mouth and may not be true...



I see:rollhappy::rollhappyrchid measles, that would explain all the spot & botch features on the harlequins


----------



## Roy (Jul 27, 2009)

likespaphs said:


> i've heard that a big percentage of plants coming out of there (especially harlequin phals) have viruses. this is word of mouth and may not be true...



This thought is big in orchid circles here and mentioned by those I believe to be qualified to say so. You don't see the Professional Phal growers here buying up big on them, only the traders and hobby growers wanting these "new" types.


----------



## luvsorchids (Jul 27, 2009)

I guess I'm a little confused. This month's "Orchids" magazine has an article about Taiwanese orchid production and discusses several major producers. Repeated (every plant, every step) virus testing is mentioned as being a normal part of the process. There is no indication how long this has been going on, but I would assume it is not completely brand new as the article seems to indicate.

I too have heard speculation about the "unusual" Phals perhaps virused and that is what causes the patterns on them, but I would think it would be easy enough to check out. However, it still seems to remain as speculation that is unconfirmed.

Susan


----------



## NYEric (Jul 27, 2009)

Don't believe everything you read!


----------

